# Women's Archery Setup Recommendation



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to get a setup for my fiance and wondering if anyone has recommendations? This will not just be used for target practice, she's a rifle/muzz hunter wanting to try archery elk and mule deer this September. I'm pretty excited to try to call a bull in for her!

She has a 27.5 inch draw length, and in the 35-40 pound draw weight range (which hopefully she can get a little higher after she starts shooting regularly).

Any recommendations on what you or your wife/girlfriend/daughter, etc. are using (including arrows and broad heads) would be most appreciated.

Also it is my belief that within 30 yards a 40 pound bow will be effective on an elk assuming good shot placement and good broad heads. Please feel free to disagree with me and tell my why if you do. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

We all use Magnus Stingers two blades for elk-you won't find a head that will penetrate better and with her limited draw weight penetration will be your biggest issue. 
40 lbs. might work...but I would feel lots better if you can get her to 50 lbs by sept. No doubt 50 lbs with a good head and she will be in the game.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

40 lbs is plenty of draw weight if you use a heavy arrow with a 2 blade head. It won't be a fast set-up, but speed really isn't that important to lethality.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The legal draw weight minimum is 40 lbs. If it wasn't lethal, the DWR would raise the minimum. Better to shoot a lower poundage bow accurately than to struggle with higher poundage getting to full draw and not be able to get exact arrow placement. Arrow placement is and always will be key in killing your quarry. My wife killed a 200 lb wild boar using a 40 lb bow and cut on contact Magnus buzz cuts. Her total arrow weight was somewhere around 250 to 300 grains. Got two complete pass thru's. First arrow was thru the liver, second was thru the heart. Shot distance was around 20 yards.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

bow_dude said:


> The legal draw weight minimum is 40 lbs.


They changed the minimum draw weight to 30lbs this year.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

at 40 lbs she will be fine with a good magnus head. the advise you are getting here is good. arrow placement is indeed the key and the good news is the lung area on an elk is a realatively large target.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input as far as 40 pound draw being lethal, that's my thought as well. I know people with traditional setup shooting that weight and kill elk every year. 

What are your wives shooting as far as setup? Any thoughts on Women's bows vs bows designed for kids/teenagers? Anyone ever shot the Bear Cruzer?


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

KRH said:


> Thanks everyone for your input as far as 40 pound draw being lethal, that's my thought as well. I know people with traditional setup shooting that weight and kill elk every year.
> 
> What are your wives shooting as far as setup? Any thoughts on Women's bows vs bows designed for kids/teenagers? Anyone ever shot the Bear Cruzer?


I would take her to a shop and have her shoot a few to see what feels good. my wife and I are left eye dominant so we dont get that luxury many bows feel and shoot different to different people. My wife loved her two track binary (obsession), but that is what works for her so far.

I have had good luck with elite and hoyt, but most bows will all work.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Bear puts out some nice bows. My wife and daughter are shooting Mathews. I am shooting Elite. Take her out and let her shoot a bunch of different brands and let her pick her own. It can be a fun date. Try single cam's, binary cam's, cam and 1/2's. Don't get hung up on big name brands, some of the smaller companies have some great bows that compare very well with the big name guys and for a lot less money. I always advise newbies to purchase low end arrows. You are going to lose and break them frequently, so it does not make sense to go thru the learning curve on expensive arrows.l


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Hoyt Charger / vicxen have been great. I found some great deals on used set ups.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Used is not a bad way to go if you know what your needs are and are familiar with the equipment. Just have to be patient to find what you want. Only problem with used, especially on KSL, is people think their stuff is worth much more than it really is. I have found most items over priced. I'd rather pay the few dollars extra and get brand new along with a warranty and help getting setup. :grin:


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's a picture of the big cow I took last year with my bow. 26" draw, 43lbs draw weight. 365 gr arrow including the 125 gr Muzzy 3 blade head. 
I'm using a 10 year old Bowtech Equalizer bow.

This wasn't a 'pass through' but the broadhead did exit the far side, the fletching hung up on the entrance side. I have gotten complete pass throughs on most all of my deer out to just over 40 yards.

In my opinion, low poundage shooters should try for as heavy of arrows as they can use. Momentum is more important than KE for us.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Christine said:


> Here's a picture of the big cow I took last year with my bow. 26" draw, 43lbs draw weight. 365 gr arrow including the 125 gr Muzzy 3 blade head.
> I'm using a 10 year old Bowtech Equalizer bow.
> 
> This wasn't a 'pass through' but the broadhead did exit the far side, the fletching hung up on the entrance side. I have gotten complete pass throughs on most all of my deer out to just over 40 yards.
> ...


Thanks for the input and congrats on the harvest!


----------

